# Wie kann man bei kopierten, gecrackten Spielen gepackt werden - wie nicht ?



## Henri16 (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
Es gibt zurzeit so viele Spiele, die kann man einfach nicht alle kaufen..
ihr wisst wo ich hinauf möchte. Aber ich habe damit noch nicht so viele Erfahrungen gemacht, und wie das so ist, man liest viel in Fachzeitschriften und wird verunsichert etc.
Jetzt würde ich gerne mal von euch wissen was, man alles beachten sollte wenn man es sich zb. von Freunden ausleiht, etc.,  damit nicht gleich die Ordnungshüter vor der Tür stehen ^^ 
vielen dank im voraus.
ps: wenn man so etwas nicht posten darf tut´s mir leid (dann wars der Versuch trotzdem wert)


----------



## Klutten (5. Januar 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ...und es war bestimmt nicht den Versuch wert. 

Da du dir ja schon selbst beantwortet hast, dass es eben nicht legal ist Spiele auszuleihen und zu ****** und du auch gerne bei den Ordnungshütern unerkannt bleiben willst, hast du hiermit eine einfache Möglichkeit gefunden im Forum Punkte zu sammeln. Deine Vermutung war schon ganz gut, aber du hättest dir auch noch Gewissheit in den Regeln holen können. Hier gibt es keinen Support und auch keine Anleitungen für unrechtmäßig erworbene Software.

*Vergabe von Strafpunkten:*

3 Strafpunkte werden für folgende Tatbestände vergeben


Urheberrechtschädigende Inhalte (Warez (= Raubkopien), Cracks (= kleine Programme zum Knacken von Software), File Sharing, Mitschnitte von Programmen im Fernsehen, im Radio oder im Internet) und Anleitungen zur Erstellung solcher Inhalte


Fragen zur Umgehung von Kopier- oder Registrierungsmechanismen oder Fragen zur Installation von unrechtmäßig erworbener Software werden kommentarlos gelöscht oder gesperrt.


----------

